# Pictures from work! (I'll probably just keep this updated!)



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous dog, and SO sweet. She just wanted to sit near me and be pet all day.  Her name is Holly.



Remy is my favorite, I think.





Some labs. The one on the far side is Stanley, and the other one is a devil of a lab puppy named Bill. The scars all over my arms speak for themselves... lol



The leonberger's house mate, Buddy. 



This lab puppy will be the end of me... As cute as he LOOKS.

 

Otis the "Lrabradoodle"



Holly the Leonberger. (I've never met one until yesterday.)


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

This is McClane, a Shiba Inu... (I think...) He was VERY shy at first, but I was slow with him and eventually he was on his back letting me rub his belly. 





I love this picture. Holly was sooo gentle with the really little dogs. That one is named Ditto and he is teething so his ears are doing crazy things. I think he's a mini schnauzer mix.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh, I love them! They all look so happy! It looks like you're really loving your new job. That is so great!


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

I could be wrong, but McClane looks more AKK than Shiba to me. Shibas have a rounder face and the space between their ears is larger. He's very pretty, in any case. I like all the pictures!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Whistlejacket said:


> I could be wrong, but McClane looks more AKK than Shiba to me. Shibas have a rounder face and the space between their ears is larger. He's very pretty, in any case. I like all the pictures!


Honestly? That was my first thought when I saw him. And I got all excited because it would be the first AKK I've ever met. But I was told he was a Shiba... so I dunno. Lol I definitely agree with you.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Great pictures! Your new job looks amazing. Um, you don't think Holly's family would notice if I borrowed her for a few days, do you? She's gorgeous!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Can I borrow Holly after you? She looks like a great dog.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Great pictures! Your new job looks amazing. Um, you don't think Holly's family would notice if I borrowed her for a few days, do you? She's gorgeous!





Slartibartfast said:


> Can I borrow Holly after you? She looks like a great dog.


Hahaha, I think her owner would definitely mind! She is SUCH a sweetheart.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Ricky the miniature poodle, Ditto and Dexter the schnauzer mix puppies.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

On my thread Shiba Inus I put some pictures of Jake (the shiba inu) I'm going to get, he's 5 years old so all done growing. He's a black and tan like that shiba inu also. Love Holly


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Love this thread and all the pictures. The dogs are adorable. It is also wonderful that you love your new job so much! Couldn't hardly ask for more than that!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Holly and Remy are my favourites, sweet dogs.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Syd I want to come work with you for a day!! lol Are the schnauzer mixes schnauzer/yorkies? Couldn't see very well, but one looked like a schnauzer body with a yorkie head lol.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

MyCharlie said:


> Syd I want to come work with you for a day!! lol Are the schnauzer mixes schnauzer/yorkies? Couldn't see very well, but one looked like a schnauzer body with a yorkie head lol.


I think so. Ditto is hilariously cute, and SO tiny. He has these huge bat ears too. (He's the smallest, solid color one).


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

More pictures!  Video is of Lexi the yellow lab playing with the jolly ball in the pool. The black labradoodle is Otis.







Today was "doodle" day. We had 4 labradoodles/golden doodles. Yeeeep. Lots and lots of curly haired dogs today! All but one had curly hair lol.


This is Bearrette


Ditto and Dexter  (Love these two)


Beau


Lloyd


Otis


This is Jazzy, she comes every day but usually sits in the lobby. She gets water therapy and has a defect where she walks on her "wrists", she also has very weak use of her back legs, so the water really helps her get strength in her legs.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Ricky. A very NEEDY little poodle! 


Ditto


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay pictures! And two videos. 

This is Sookie, she's new to daycare. She was really sweet to people... but after she came out of her shell a bit, she started snapping at all of the other dogs.. 
















Enjoy!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

I love the videos! Your job seems so great. And the set up is fantastic! So beautiful, clean, and just a lot of fun for them. What state is this in? I wish we had something like this in AZ. Are you able to bring Sydney for free during your shifts if you wanted? 

Do you mind if I ask the regular rate they charge for day care?

The only type of doggie day care that I know of around here is like what they have in Petsmart. An indoor room that's about 12x12 and jam packed with dogs that stand around doing nothing, surrounded by a human watching them, that also stands there doing nothing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

BubbaMoose said:


> I love the videos! Your job seems so great. And the set up is fantastic! So beautiful, clean, and just a lot of fun for them. What state is this in? I wish we had something like this in AZ.* Are you able to bring Sydney for free during your shifts if you wanted? *
> 
> *Do you mind if I ask the regular rate they charge for day care?*
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm in Kansas. Yes, I'm able to bring Syd, or any of my future dogs to work with me no charge. Syd is pretty reactive and a little iffy about other dogs, so I plan to just take her on the very slow... "mellow dog" days. haha, but even if I HAD to take her to work with me, I could always just kennel her for the day at no charge as well.  

A full day is 18.00 dollars which is 7:30am - 6:00pm, and a half day is 12.00 dollars which is from 7:30am - to about noon or so. I've worked at three other dog daycares in the past, and this is by far the safest and by far my favorite. They have a limit set at 15 dogs in total. I've worked at a daycare where we had 70 dogs in the room at one time. Lots of fighting, it was awful.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OMG! Everyone of these dogs are so adorable I cannot possibly have a favorite! Lol!  I want them all! Lol! You have a dream job!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Aww, man I love them all! It seems like y'all really have a great bunch of dogs there. I want to cuddle with Ditto and Dexter!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Some tug o' war between the Lab puppy Bill and Stanley, and a little fetch with the BC Remy.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

MyCharlie said:


> Aww, man I love them all! It seems like y'all really have a great bunch of dogs there. I want to cuddle with Ditto and Dexter!


I LOVE those two, if you sit on the floor, they'll both sit in your lab and curl up, it's adorable. They are starting to become a bit reactive through barriers though, they'll act as one if a big dog comes near and bark like crazy. But they're just so cute. They also like the kiddie pool and I'll put them into the water and they'll hop out and chase each other in circles all over the yard.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Love all the pics wish ny had such a nice and clean place and i must say the prise is rt to


----------

